# Consolidated P-30/ PB-2



## Wildr1 (May 3, 2018)

The only 2-seat fighter to serve the Air Corps between the wars

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 4, 2018)

I always liked the way the engine looked on this one.


----------



## Wildr1 (May 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2018)




----------



## at6 (May 4, 2018)

Have to admit that it's an oddly attractive plane.


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## Wildr1 (May 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (May 11, 2018)

Very cool, never heard of this one before


----------



## Wildr1 (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (May 11, 2018)

Very cool! I've never seen pics of it with the smooth cowl.


----------



## Wildr1 (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Jun 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Sep 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 20, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## at6 (Sep 20, 2018)

Planes from that era were so beautiful.


----------



## Wildr1 (Nov 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wildr1 (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 12, 2019)

Ahead of its time; deserves to be remembered as a result.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 13, 2019)

Awesome!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Jan 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 29, 2019)

Cool shots!


----------



## Wildr1 (Jul 23, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 23, 2019)

Good shots


----------

